# Where to find Mexican Maps



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hubby is looking for Street Maps of Cd Juarez... We live here in UK, so how can we find street maps from around 1977 - 1985

Thankyou


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

There are very few good online maps or at least recent ones. All the maps I have of Baja are one that I bought in the grocery stores. Unfortunately maps, tourist guides, etc. produced in Mexico (unless it's by foreigners) are pretty much useless. They have a lot of nice pics but not much useful info and the tourists guides seem to promote only the more expensive businesses/accommodations.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> There are very few good online maps or at least recent ones. All the maps I have of Baja are one that I bought in the grocery stores. Unfortunately maps, tourist guides, etc. produced in Mexico (unless it's by foreigners) are pretty much useless. They have a lot of nice pics but not much useful info and the tourists guides seem to promote only the more expensive businesses/accommodations.


So according to you, the famous Guía Roji Maps are useless.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have found better maps (at least for Baja) in the grocery store esp. city maps. The Guia maps for Baja only list the larger cities so you really need an individual map of the specific city.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> I have found better maps (at least for Baja) in the grocery store esp. city maps. The Guia maps for Baja only list the larger cities so you really need an individual map of the specific city.


I have a Guía Roji map just for Mexico City, and it's fine. Are there no Guía maps for individual cities in Baja?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am looking at a 2008 Guia Roji road map which contains maps of 51 cities but they just show main roads crisscrossing the city of Juarez and not individual neighborhoods streets.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Guia Roji is generally good for highway driving and the largest cities. Get a little out in the country and they can be very misleading. For local maps check Papelerias and book stores. For maps from 20-30 yeara ago ...... good frickin luck

Here's Mexico 1955 from Pemex
http://sparks-mexico.com/Assorted/maps/Pemex/pemex.htm


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would very much recommend guia roji maps, there are a bunch of those
Why would you like to get old maps?


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hello...Hubby is from that neck of woods and he left the area quite a few years ago. He was curious to how its changed since he left... :0)


----------



## angel22 (Aug 9, 2015)

For country specific maps look in your area for a professional map store such as would be used by surveyors, mining companies, etc. Aside from the topographic maps which is their main business they will also have sources for street and road maps usually at very good prices.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

edenmayne said:


> hubby is looking for street maps of cd juarez... We live here in uk, so how can we find street maps from around 1977 - 1985
> 
> thankyou


inegi


----------

